# An amazing time....



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

We went to an Andrea Bocelli concert last night!!!! Only 6 stops in North America and he stopped in Houston. He was on my bucket list of people to see perform live. 
My next door neighbor/dear friend bought tickets but both her and her husband had the true flu. She called me at work and asked if I would like her tickets. I didn't even know that he was in town!!!!!!! I told her of course, YES, but that she could sell them on CL and make a fortune. They were worth thousands. She told me she didn't care about that. She knows the struggles that my husband and I have gone through. She is religious and felt like she and her husband got sick for a reason and that my husband and I get the tickets for a reason. She told me to rekindle my marriage. I didn't know what to think or say at that time but I took the tickets.
My husband was less than thrilled to go to the concert. He complained the entire way there. He knew about Andrea but he likes different music. I understand that. Sometimes opening up your mind helps, though.
He changed his tune after about song three. By the end, um yeah, every hair on his arms stood on end, tears and he just looked at me with a knowing smile. It was truly a powerful experience for both of us. Andrea will do that!!
We barely made it to my husband's car and ended up having the best sex of our life, in a two seater. It was amazing. We both had to work this morning. We didn't get home until 2:00 a.m. 
This morning was hell but totally worth it. I don't work tomorrow and neither does he so maybe we can recreate last night. Hmmm. Today we both said that our Christmas gift to each other is Andrea Bocelli either on downloads or cd's. Either way, it is going to play when we make love, every damn time. It was beyond the best time of our life. I think our neighbors knew that as they have seen us struggle within our marriage for years and they gave us a gift of renewal weather they knew that or not.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Brennan,

I have big smiles after I read your post! 

Hot sex is always good for us! 

Happy for you! 

There are a lot of good people in this world. You discovered a lot!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds like a great evening out.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

What a great story - starts my weekend off right!

You never know what you like until you've tried it - never say never.


----------

